# Coding Maternal Tachycardia??



## HERREJONS (Nov 4, 2008)

I can not find a DX code for Maternal Tachycardia...Has anyone found an appropriate DX code???


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 5, 2008)

*Please clarify*

Is this a currently pregnant patient w/ tachycardia?

Or are you asking for a code to describe a family history of tachycardia?

Please clarify

F Tessa Bartels CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## dlmadorno@yahoo.com (Dec 20, 2013)

post partum, delivery 3 days prior


----------

